# Accucraft 16 Car Daylight Set



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

I see there's olnly an hour left, but no one has bid the $7500 minimum on this set:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Accucraft-SP-Daylight-16-Car-Set_W0QQitemZ160217091661QQihZ006QQcategoryZ4149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Never sold wonder why! 
Does anybody know what that set of cars is worth? 
Or a resonable price would love to have a set do not know what is considered a GOOD price 
Matt


----------

